# Above ground floor over 2 metres from any party boundary?



## buckfast (17 Apr 2016)

Hi

All below is my take on the rear elevation of my house (edit, it has messed up as soon as I posted it, it looked better when drafting this post)! The red lines show the existing extension, which is currently the kitchen, which projects approximately 5 meters out into the back garden. The blue shows the boundary wall.

I want to knock the existing extension and make a c. 35 sq meter extension, consisting of ground and 1st floor dormer.

However, I am concerned about the following planning exemption requirement:

"_Any above ground floor extension shall be at least 2 metres from any party boundary_."

In my case, the distance between the boundary (blue line) and the current ground floor wall of the main house is about 1.2 meters.

Therefore, if we knock the existing extension and shift it to the right to be in line with the current house, and create upstairs living space in the 1st floor, am I then breaking the two meter separation requirement? I unsure, as it will just be the roof and eaves that will be less than 2 meters, and the 1st floor living space internally will be at least two meters away from the boundary..

            /\
          /    \
       /         \
    /       /\    \
/        /    \   \ 
¦        ¦      ¦   ¦   ¦
¦        ¦      ¦   ¦   ¦


----------



## newirishman (17 Apr 2016)

Why not get planning permission and be done with it?
Once you go above ground getting away without planning can be quite tricky to achieve.
You don't want to have your neighbour complain when you are half way through the build, or stop the works until the council has time to pop by and have look.


----------



## Bronte (19 Apr 2016)

Well it would have been a bit helpful if you'd posted up some kind of proper drawing of the boundries etc instead of that rather odd coloured triangle thingy !


----------



## Leo (19 Apr 2016)

Buckfast, what you're proposing needs planning. Even if it's borderline, you are much better getting it as it'll make the job of selling it much easier in the future.


----------



## buckfast (19 Apr 2016)

I have to laugh at some people here who take the time to criticise other posters!

Bronte, I did mention, if you read my first post, that the diagram looked fine while editing but it screwed up when it posted.

I accept the advice on seeking planning, it is sensible ( aside from my own personal circumstances for which the extra delay for planning permission would cause big financial problems and other strain on my family while I keep renting while waiting on permission to be granted, if at all). 

Nobody seems to have a direct answer to the 2 meter boundary separation question. I thought this forum would be a useful place to find out such info, be given a lead on where to find out, or get peoples prior experiences. Instead, I just get barraged with criticisms on my posting and we told you before ( but you didn't) type comments.

Why post unless you have a constructive point to make?


----------



## Leo (19 Apr 2016)

buckfast said:


> I have to laugh at some people here who take the time to criticise other posters!



Welcome to the internet. 



buckfast said:


> Bronte, I did mention, if you read my first post, that the diagram looked fine while editing but it screwed up when it posted.



Create a drawing offline and attach it. The ascii attempt did little to clarify your query, so it might have been better just delete it.



buckfast said:


> Nobody seems to have a direct answer to the 2 meter boundary separation question. I thought this forum would be a useful place to find out such info, be given a lead on where to find out, or get peoples prior experiences.



Read my last post, I said what you're proposing needs planning. I thought that was a direct enough answer.


----------



## newirishman (19 Apr 2016)

Ignoring the general rants...

On the 2 meter rule: 2 meter means 2 meters to the boundary for any structure, if you e.g. have a gutter that will be closer than 2 meters, even if the above ground floor extension wall (outside of the wall that is) is further away than 2 meters, you will need planning permission.
If you want to put a window into the wall, you can't be closer then 11 meters to the boundary it faces to stay planning exempt.

Dormer window construction, even if it is on the back of the house, seems to require planning permission as well, whereby a velux-type roof window to the back of the house wouldn't.

Here's an FAQ from Dublin City Council, other councils might have slightly different rules, but the 2 meter rule seems to be widepsread.

http://www.dublincity.ie/main-menu-services-planning/frequently-asked-questions-planning

Generally speaking, if you go to the side or front of the house, or above ground floor, you are pretty much "guaranteed" to required PP.


----------



## buckfast (19 Apr 2016)

newirishman said:


> Ignoring the general rants...
> 
> On the 2 meter rule: 2 meter means 2 meters to the boundary for any structure, if you e.g. have a gutter that will be closer than 2 meters, even if the above ground floor extension wall (outside of the wall that is) is further away than 2 meters, you will need planning permission.
> If you want to put a window into the wall, you can't be closer then 11 meters to the boundary it faces to stay planning exempt.
> ...



Thank you. That's all I was looking for. Cheers


----------

